# Sharing is caring! Join the PRSM program!



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Sharing = caring.

I found out an awesome company called PRSM that collects information from key partners and share them!

More information: http://getprsm.com/


----------



## stim (Aug 22, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## MannDude (Aug 22, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Sharing = caring.
> 
> ...


I like how when I post in one place, like here, it's posted there too! AWESOME!


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 22, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I like how when I post in one place, like here, it's posted there too! AWESOME!


If you're using chrome, do remember to turn on sync!

It helps to backup your browsing data to their cloud.

Amazon is pretty amazing too, they help you back up all the cloud instances to PRSM.

That's why Dropbox uses them.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 22, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> If you're using chrome, do remember to turn on sync!
> 
> It helps to backup your browsing data to their cloud.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I say things and forget what I said! Thanks to the Skype plugins all my conversations are automatically uploaded and logged so I can look up things I forgot and my friends and family can hold me accountable for things I've said in the past!

"You're going to quit smoking? Didn't you say that at [6:23:42 PM] on [saturday, May 19th, 2007]? How'd that work out for you then?"


----------



## drmike (Aug 22, 2013)

Totally awesome @GIANT_CRAB!!!!!!!!


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 22, 2013)

Can someone explain what it does? I could not find a decent introduction of what and why I need this for.


----------



## fisle (Aug 22, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Can someone explain what it does? I could not find a decent introduction of what and why I need this for.


Dude. Don't do drugs.


----------



## kunnu (Aug 22, 2013)

I want to remove my all emails from gmail archive but there is no any option to take a backup on PC without using a 3rd party software ;//


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 22, 2013)

All VPS providers should jump on this incredible offer. Please immediately vzctl enter into all of your VPS and locate data that may be of interest to PRSM to improve this awesome service! We now provide hourly backups straight to the PRSM cloud!

Edit: On a serious note, that's a great laugh.


----------



## jarland (Aug 22, 2013)

It's great to know that someone out there is making sure data loss is a thing of the past. No longer will one have to opt in to a backup service, but simply file a FOIA request.


----------



## drmike (Aug 22, 2013)

FOIA compliance probably has gone way down hill since recent revelations about the mass spying.


----------

